# TEOTWAWKI Clothing Patterns



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I like to keep up with the fashion industry to a small degree (just in case I decide to go back to work as a costume designer) and read a few commercial sewers' blogs for interesting info on tweaking patterns. This morning I came across a new blog of a sewer who sells her patterns and even has a few for free.

But my point with this thread was to share one of the patterns she has posted to her blog for free called the "Homeless Coat". It is an over-sized long coat with a hood and giant pockets. The design allows for feet to be covered and protected when sleeping outside and the pockets are to help with carrying personal effects. The intent of the pattern was for people to make this and give the finished coats to those in need.

I saw the pattern and thought of the folks here. I figured it would be a good pattern to have in our stores (or even make one for each MAG member) for when SHTF. These would be good for patrols or even bugging out.

HERE is the post so you ladies (and men) can read it and the PDF pattern can be downloaded there if you like.

What patterns do you think would be good to have on hand? Free or otherwise. I love free functional patterns so if you have any SHARE!


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks, Grimm! That particular website has lots of tutorials which will be great to go through as well as the patterns.

I have thought about the possibility of never being able to buy pre-made clothing again for various possible reasons. I collect basic functional patterns. 

I don't know about anyone else, but it seems that underwear wears out fairly quickly. I have known families that used to make their own. I have never made any myself, but in the realm of socks and underwear being important to have and have in my preps, I have thought that having an understanding of what it takes to make them for anyone, men, women or children, will be important. I have thought that repurposing t-shirts would be something that would work to make them. T-shirts, for a while, were always a handout at different events. I have a collection of them for a quilt for my daughter, but the excess that is left after the front design is cut-out would have many uses. Besides the t-shirt material, elastic and thread would be needed, unless there is a pattern which has a closure using buttons, Velcro or something else.

Another thing that I would like to have a pattern for mocassins. I know this is different than sewing, but it is a pattern and learning to put together some simple foot covering for anyone may be an important skill to have in the future.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

The link below has a pattern for fleece socks, listed under misc. patterns in the clothing section.

www.sewingsupport.com


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I downloaded the pattern, and it is 40 pages to print out. The printing of 40 pages will not take much ink as there are just a few simple lines on each page. I have rolls of brown and white craft paper. My thought is that once they are printed out, they can be arranged on the craft paper and glued or taped together. How would you put the pattern pieces together, Grimm?


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

I repurpose old tshirts for rags... need to look up underwear patterns.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks for posting that up Grimm ... looks like a fairly simple pattern to make. 


Weedy - get your men to wear kilts - then you don't need to worry about underwear anymore :laugh:


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> Thanks, Grimm! That particular website has lots of tutorials which will be great to go through as well as the patterns.
> 
> I have thought about the possibility of never being able to buy pre-made clothing again for various possible reasons. I collect basic functional patterns.
> 
> ...


Since a lot of my film work has been historical I have a decent collection of basic commercial costume patterns. I noticed that some of the standard companies like Butterick and McCall's have even issued their own historical shoes patterns.

http://butterick.mccall.com/b5233-products-7495.php?page_id=385

As far as undergarments I am use to wearing bloomer type undies from my days at ren faire. (crotchless for ease of using the privy with all those layers of shifts and skirts). I figured a simple pattern similar to the ruffle bum diaper cover (minus the ruffles for fabric conservation) would work for undies for anyone with a drawstring waist. Even a modified menstrual type belt like the ones from the 50's to be used as undies.










http://evadress.blogspot.com/2009/04/on-boards-spring-2009.html


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> I downloaded the pattern, and it is 40 pages to print out. The printing of 40 pages will not take much ink as there are just a few simple lines on each page. I have rolls of brown and white craft paper. My thought is that once they are printed out, they can be arranged on the craft paper and glued or taped together. How would you put the pattern pieces together, Grimm?


I'd tape the printed pages together then re-draft it on pattern paper (a roll of butcher paper will work too). Depending on how often you think you'd use this pattern brown paper bags will work and make a thicker paper pattern. If you have enough bags you could cut them to printer paper size and print directly on them to save time. Clear packing tape is your friend.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Grimm said:


> ...called the "Homeless Coat". It is an over-sized long coat with a hood and giant pockets. The design allows for feet to be covered and protected when sleeping outside and the pockets are to help with carrying personal effects. The intent of the pattern was for people to make this and give the finished coats to those in need....


Slick. Reminds me of a Capote jacket made from a Hudson Bay blanket


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

TheLazyL said:


> Slick. Reminds me of a Capote jacket made from a Hudson Bay blanket


This what you mean...?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

NaeKid said:


> Thanks for posting that up Grimm ... looks like a fairly simple pattern to make.
> 
> Weedy - get your men to wear kilts - then you don't need to worry about underwear anymore :laugh:


A good pattern for a simple kilt is worth it's weight in gold. A traditional kilt pattern would be an utter waste of fabric after SHTF. It uses 8 yards of fabric!

http://www.scotweb-objects.com/pdf/kiltbook.pdf


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Grimm said:


> This what you mean...?


Yes. Except for the BRIGHT colors.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Here is an easy DIY "utility" kilt

http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-make-a-Cargo-Kilt/?ALLSTEPS


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

I am a _huge_ fan of the circle skirt.

Back in my globetrotting days there was nothing like it. It covered me down to my toes when I traveled in conservative cultures. In hot climates it's like wearing air conditioning because you create a breeze with every step. In cold climates it covers extra layers like chunky longjohns. And there's enough fabric that I could take a nap in it - I could bunch up enough for a makeshift pillow while still staying covered all the way down to my toes.

When I live in the summer blast furnace of the Midwest, I flatly refused to wear pants between May and September. It was a skirt, a dress, or nothing at all.  I even bought a heavy cotton Eddie Bauer skirt and trained in it at the dojo. All the guys told me they'd love to try training in a skirt for the challenge. Not one of them took me up when I offered to loan them mine. More training for me I guess.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

notyermomma said:


> I am a _huge_ fan of the circle skirt.
> 
> Back in my globetrotting days there was nothing like it. It covered me down to my toes when I traveled in conservative cultures. In hot climates it's like wearing air conditioning because you create a breeze with every step. In cold climates it covers extra layers like chunky longjohns. And there's enough fabric that I could take a nap in it - I could bunch up enough for a makeshift pillow while still staying covered all the way down to my toes.
> 
> When I live in the summer blast furnace of the Midwest, I flatly refused to wear pants between May and September. It was a skirt, a dress, or nothing at all.  I even bought a heavy cotton Eddie Bauer skirt and trained in it at the dojo. All the guys told me they'd love to try training in a skirt for the challenge. Not one of them took me up when I offered to loan them mine. More training for me I guess.


My only issue with a circle skirt for SHingTF is the excess fabric required to make one.

I am a fan of a circle cloak though.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm looking for a good basic, economical work shirt pattern preferably unisex. I have dozens of shirt patterns but just not the right one.....

Something like a western with a yolk maybe but must be a good cut for larger sizes and you must be able to LIFT YOUR ARMS, LOL. So many patterns don't allow for full body hard work type movements. 

Pattern no.s and company would be great 

I'm a pretty good pattern drafter but just haven't quite got this one right .


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Wellrounded said:


> I'm looking for a good basic, economical work shirt pattern preferably unisex. I have dozens of shirt patterns but just not the right one.....
> 
> Something like a western with a yolk maybe but must be a good cut for larger sizes and you must be able to LIFT YOUR ARMS, LOL. So many patterns don't allow for full body hard work type movements.
> 
> ...


Your best bet is to take a look at the costume selection by Simplicity, McCalls and Butterick. Modern shirt patterns don't really have yokes or will work for a unisex garment.

Simplicity 2895 Men's Frock Coat, Shirt and Vest
http://www.simplicity.com/p-1806-men-costumes.aspx#t-0

http://www.simplicity.com/p-1900-misses-men-teen-costumes.aspx#t-0

Also take a look at Folkwear patterns.

http://www.folkwear.com/102.html

http://www.folkwear.com/202.html

http://www.folkwear.com/212.html


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Wellrounded said:


> I'm looking for a good basic, economical work shirt pattern preferably unisex. I have dozens of shirt patterns but just not the right one.....
> 
> Something like a western with a yolk maybe but must be a good cut for larger sizes and you must be able to LIFT YOUR ARMS, LOL. So many patterns don't allow for full body hard work type movements.
> 
> ...


Wellrounded, you might want to check out "Dixie Gun Works" or "Crazy Crow Trading Post" they have some patterns for old style shirts that may be what your looking for.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

camo2460 said:


> Wellrounded, you might want to check out "Dixie Gun Works" or "Crazy Crow Trading Post" they have some patterns for old style shirts that may be what your looking for.


I took a look and some of the patterns listed on Dixie's site are the ones I have posted above. Great minds, eh?!


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for that guys.

Grimm they are two simplicity patterns I don't have, LOL.

camo2460 Hubby is about to put in an order with Dixie Gun Works for black powder parts , I didn't know they had patterns. Love some of the Crazy Crow stuff, they have a $100.00 minimum order though, maybe in the future.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Wellrounded said:


> Thanks for that guys.
> 
> Grimm they are two simplicity patterns I don't have, LOL.
> 
> camo2460 Hubby is about to put in an order with Dixie Gun Works for black powder parts , I didn't know they had patterns. Love some of the Crazy Crow stuff, they have a $100.00 minimum order though, maybe in the future.


Check ebay for a better price on the patterns.

I find great deals on the out of print patterns and even 50% off retail for current ones.


----------



## Jewel (Sep 6, 2014)

Great and important thread!!!

Undies have been one of my biggest difficulties. I've been experimenting with yardsale t-shirts and scrap elastic scavenged from Free boxes at yard sales etc. It's not to difficult to make something usable (better than comando) But still working on it. 

I found that drawstring boxer shorts were easier to get right and usable for everyone. They make great sleep shorts too.

I experimented with making socks out of scrap things and found making them out of sleeves works very well. I just sew the wrist shut for the toe and hemmed or bound the arm hole. For us, getting teen sized clothes fit us the best.

Leg warmers are also a very good and easy thing. I made a huge pair of very slouchy winter leg warmers out of a man's lamb wool sweater that had been eaten by moths (free box at yardsale) I used the whole arm so that they come over my knee and i tie them with a ribbon when I want them to stay up or they stay pretty high with my muck boots on. I wear a lot of skirts and they keep my legs very warm in winter. Leg warmers actually even keep your feet warm if they slouch down a bit. Inside in winter I usually wear moccasins and leg warmers instead of socks.

Fingerless gloves or hand/wrist warmers can be made similarly, just get smaller long sleeve shirts or sweaters. Keeping the wrists warm helps warm the hands and body because of pulse points. You can make wrist warmers with just a bit of sleeve hemmed on each end or hand warmers but making a thumb hole. 

When repurposing old sweaters I try to cut them a bit larger, pull enough yarn to use and tie off when possible. Or use a strip of fabric to bind it or roll it and sew well.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I have been on Craftsy lately looking at the free patterns. I found a few I thought folks here would like.


----------



## Quills (Jun 14, 2011)

Wellrounded said:


> I'm looking for a good basic, economical work shirt pattern preferably unisex. I have dozens of shirt patterns but just not the right one.....
> 
> Something like a western with a yolk maybe but must be a good cut for larger sizes and you must be able to LIFT YOUR ARMS, LOL. So many patterns don't allow for full body hard work type movements.
> 
> ...


Check out this site -- it may have what you're looking for:

http://www.pastpatterns.com/


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

a ball gown -- like who is going to think your a threat in a ball gown
especially with a hello kitty back pack


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

nightwing said:


> a ball gown -- like who is going to think your a threat in a ball gown
> especially with a hello kitty back pack


Grow up.

Your sad attempt at humor is not needed or wanted by anyone on the forum. If you do have to post your horse crap keep it in the humor threads. If you can even call it humor...


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

I am being serious everyone is so afraid of military clothing or even military back packs.

It is not going to matter. anything you have will be wanted everyday people are killed for athletic jackets and high dollar tennis shoes so nothing you can wear is going to protect you from being murdered I have seen people murdered over nothing a pack of cigarettes a hat so anyone thinks you can make yourself less of a target by wearing any clothing is not familiar with murderers they kill for no reason or for a reason and that reason has nothing to do with a normal mind.

seen the wall mart riots and women fighting over wedding dresses.
If we do go into an event no one is safe from anyone wearing anything.

If you have a can of beans your dead meat they don't have a jacket and it's cold your dead how many recent crimes even from kids beating homeless people and the knockout game in times where we have plenty 
and they do not steal anything, so they are doing it just for a thrill.

I have grown up in tougher places than you and still go into Mexico 
& Texas border towns.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

nightwing said:


> I am being serious everyone is so afraid of military clothing or even military back packs.
> 
> It is not going to matter. anything you have will be wanted everyday people are killed for athletic jackets and high dollar tennis shoes so nothing you can wear is going to protect you from being murdered I have seen people murdered over nothing a pack of cigarettes a hat so anyone thinks you can make yourself less of a target by wearing any clothing is not familiar with murderers they kill for no reason or for a reason and that reason has nothing to do with a normal mind.
> 
> ...


You have the WRONG idea of this thread. It is for FREE pattern sharing and quick and easy clothing ideas for homesteading. Who gives a flying F*** what you think will happen when SHTF!

BTW you know nothing about me or where I have been in my life. I grew up in Texas- in a BORDER TOWN! When my family first moved to California we lived in Watts so my mom didn't have to get a car to get to work at the local high school. This was before the LA Unified teachers strike in 1988 which she crossed the picket line of everyday because we needed the money. Imagine being a little girl who LOOKS white living in Watts! Not to mention things were bad when people started figuring out my family is Arab!

I don't claim to be tough or a badass like you do. I have lived a varied and unpredictable life in my 34+ years. I spent a few years on my own living out of a 1974 Ghia with my cat. I have roomed in cheap and by the hour motels just to have a roof over my head and to take a shower. I even spent some time in a shelter when I didn't have any other place to go. I worked dangerous jobs and did unscrupulous non christian things to pay my way through college. But never have I claimed to be more (or less) than what and who I am.

I don't compare myself to anyone else because I know I have lived the life I have and even those who have gone to war don't know what I have been through and I don't know what they have been through.

So, I say again, GROW THE F*** UP AND MOVE THE F*** ON!


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

only 34 I though I was talking to a grown up sorry


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Grimm, by answering his post he will only come back. Surely sometime he will be banned. Hopefully soon. At least that damn bat is gone. He has done nothing to add to the forum as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

SouthCentralUS said:


> Grimm, by answering his post he will only come back. Surely sometime he will be banned. Hopefully soon. At least that damn bat is gone. He has done nothing to add to the forum as far as I am concerned.


True and wise words.

I just wish the mods would come through here and delete all the off topic posts.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

mike_dippert said:


> After nine years of being a member of various forums, I can honestly say he is only the 2nd person I have put on ignore, and it's been wonderful.


He was on my ignore until I saw he posted here. I wanted to see what he had to say and clearly it was crap.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

there is a company named 'safe-t-pockets' with clothing designs with hidden pockets. designed so you don't get your purse snatched while traveling, the patterns are inspirational. I got the vest pattern, and use it to base my own modifications on


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

nightwing said:


> I am being serious everyone is so afraid of military clothing or even military back packs.
> 
> It is not going to matter. anything you have will be wanted everyday people are killed for athletic jackets and high dollar tennis shoes so nothing you can wear is going to protect you from being murdered I have seen people murdered over nothing a pack of cigarettes a hat so anyone thinks you can make yourself less of a target by wearing any clothing is not familiar with murderers they kill for no reason or for a reason and that reason has nothing to do with a normal mind.
> 
> ...


nightwing, you just misunderstood the point of this thread is all. They're sharing patterns and ideas for clothing that can be made in a more primitive environment. Everything we own now will wear out some day, and if we're in a SHTF or TEOTWAWKI environment, we'll have to be resourceful with repurposing fabric from clothing, as well as sewing by hand without the benefit of notions such as elastic, or maybe zippers, that sort of thing. We'll have to sew more simply than we are able to now.


----------



## Jewel (Sep 6, 2014)

nightwing said:


> a ball gown -- like who is going to think your a threat in a ball gown
> especially with a hello kitty back pack


To be honest, I would be much more wary of someone dressed like that than I would be of someone dressed like generally expected. I don't mean to say that you shouldn't wear whatever you want to wear, you should! But dressing very out of the norm will call a lot more attention to yourself.


----------



## Jewel (Sep 6, 2014)

There used to be a site of free basic patterns that were called "Hippy Clothes". The tops and dresses were based on simple smock or chemise type shirts and dresses, useful for anyone. And there were very simple drawstring pants. I can't find it anywhere. It had basic gardening, herbalism, soapmaking and that sort of thing. I had it in favorites for years but several computer crashes later .... I'm thinking the name of the whole site was something ... The Earth

I'll look some more


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

I have a lot of military clothing, well from my 20 years in the military that ended with my retirement last summer! However now that I am working in the "real world" I have taken to canvas work pants, durable and they have lots of handy dandy pockets for things like flashlignts/screwdrivers/pens on the side of the legs. They have a loop on the other leg for holding things like a hammer or even a pistol (done it with a large frame pistol, it works ok in a pinch, not a holster by no means but in a pinch climbing something it worked) in a pinch! The only downfall to these is that they are stiff until well broke in and I mean WELL BROKE IN! New they are almost like wearing 220 grit sandpaper.
My point here is a few of these will last years, they are durable and once broke in they are comfortable. Making something like these wouldn't be that difficult either I would think, someone who is crafty with sewing let me know. I do know that not every sewing machine can handle fabric of this nature since it is so thick and tough but I could be wrong there too!

The specific brand/name of pants I am talking is "C.E. Schmidt® Men's Canvas Utility Jean" that I bought from Tractor Supply. I bought 2 pairs to try out for a while before buying more, at the same time I also purchased 1 pair of carhart pants, same style. I work in large industrial boilers and travel extensively for work now in my "retirement job"! I have since purchased 4 more pairs of the C.E. Schmidt pants and 1 pair of wrangler jeans that were $25! The jeans are good to but I still like the CE Schmidt pants for comfort (I crawl and climb a lot at work), fit, durability and price.

I know this thread is about patterns but something of this fashion/material might be a good pattern to have around to make for bartering items if SHTF!


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

Grimm said:


> You have the WRONG idea of this thread. It is for FREE pattern sharing and quick and easy clothing ideas for homesteading. Who gives a flying F*** what you think will happen when SHTF!
> 
> BTW you know nothing about me or where I have been in my life. I grew up in Texas- in a BORDER TOWN! When my family first moved to California we lived in Watts so my mom didn't have to get a car to get to work at the local high school. This was before the LA Unified teachers strike in 1988 which she crossed the picket line of everyday because we needed the money. Imagine being a little girl who LOOKS white living in Watts! Not to mention things were bad when people started figuring out my family is Arab!
> 
> ...


Wow Grimm you have been through a lot! Not picking at you just stating!

Wisdom doesn't have an age limit/minimum! I mean how old are elected officials? I consider very few if any of them to "wise" other than maybe a wise a$$! This "wingnut" or whatever said that your 34 years of age doesn't make you a grown up! I call BS! Your 34 years of hard luck or whatever it has been for you makes you wiser than most! Keep your chin up and carry on, ignore the foolish ones!:congrat:

:beercheer:


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I read a story about a family who lived well back in the bush in the early part of the 20th century,(Edwards of Lonesome Lake) any way they had a house fire, which destroyed most of their clothes , they still had the original cabin which had some blankets and other spare things in it, according to the story the mother layed the kids out on a blanket and drew an outline around them, using a different number of fingers as a spacer according to their size, she cut the patterns out and sewed 2 layers together, crude and simple , but it apparently worked until someone could make a trek to town for more clothes. 

I think I would miss underwear post shtf, and they seem pretty complicated to build for the end product. 

Some skinny legged men shouldn't wear kilts. 
do you know where the name came from? Some clown said to on of my long lost ancestors "nice skirt", my ancestor being a cantankerous Scot, Kilt him


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

Grimm said:


> You have the WRONG idea of this thread. It is for FREE pattern sharing and quick and easy clothing ideas for homesteading. Who gives a flying F*** what you think will happen when SHTF!
> 
> BTW you know nothing about me or where I have been in my life. I grew up in Texas- in a BORDER TOWN! When my family first moved to California we lived in Watts so my mom didn't have to get a car to get to work at the local high school. This was before the LA Unified teachers strike in 1988 which she crossed the picket line of everyday because we needed the money. Imagine being a little girl who LOOKS white living in Watts! Not to mention things were bad when people started figuring out my family is Arab!
> 
> ...


Grimm, sorry I just seen this so I'm digging up old stuff. I didn't read the majority of this thread.

I just want to thank you for sharing your story. We don't get enough of that unless it's to prove others are out of their league one what they are saying.

We all have a back story, yours my friend was nice to see you have come so far in how you form your side and opinion.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Mase92 said:


> Grimm, sorry I just seen this so I'm digging up old stuff. I didn't read the majority of this thread.
> 
> I just want to thank you for sharing your story. We don't get enough of that unless it's to prove others are out of their league one what they are saying.
> 
> We all have a back story, yours my friend was nice to see you have come so far in how you form your side and opinion.


Thank you.


----------

